
Show HN: Anagram game in React - jh86
https://jh86.org/anagram/
======
grif-fin
I suggest you to go and tweet it to Nick Hewer from the UK Countdown show. You
may get a deal.

~~~
jh86
Thanks! I didn't even know about that show.

~~~
grif-fin
lol typical Hewer!

